# Wie erstelle ich Luftballons?



## DaniSahni (17. September 2004)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe, dass mir jemand von Euch helfen kann. Ich möchte gerne (relativ realistisch aussehende) Luftballons in Photoshop erstellen. Weiß leider nicht wie? Warum ist der Filter "Kunsstoffverpackung" deaktiviert wenn ich eine Ellipse mit einer Füllung erstellt habe?

Bitte helft mir!
Vielen Dank
DaniSahni


----------



## extracuriosity (17. September 2004)

Bevor man dir hier jetzt den kompletten Lösungsweg beschreibt, überleg dir mal die typischen Eigenschaften eines Luftballons.

Er ist mehr oder weniger transparent, dh. man sieht, was hinten dran ist. Gleichzeitig spiegelt er evtl. das, was sich davor befindet und zwar gewölbt. Dann musst du noch den Lichteinfall mit diversen -reflexionen beachten.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (17. September 2004)

Wenns dir um die Form geht dann mach mal Folgendes:

Nimm das Elipse Werkzeug und schalte oben in der Leiste auf Pfade.
Dann erstellst du eine Elipse die ungefähr die Form des Luftballons hat.
Dann nimmst du das Zeichenstift Werkzeug und klickst mit  gedrückter Strg - Taste auf die Elipse. Forme nun, weiterhin mit gedrückter Strg - Taste, die Elipse unten etwas schmaler, wie eine Birne. Am Ende malst du noch einen "Schniepel" unten ran.

Für die Füllung nimst du entweder einfach einen Verlauf oder den Ebenenstil "abgeflachte Kanten und Relief". 
oder hier kannst du mal gucken:
http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/texturkugel.htm

kuhlmaehn


----------



## Boromir (17. September 2004)

*Luftballons*

Hallöchen,

von mir kriegst du auch noch welche.
10 Min Arbeit.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## DaniSahni (18. September 2004)

*Luftballons*

Ich danke Euch allen für Eure Mühe und die Ratschläge! Vielen Dank und bis zum nächsten Mal!
DaniSahni


----------

